# Quoddy issues



## oldominion (Dec 8, 2009)

Last Spring I bought two pair of Quoddys from O'Connells, the boat loafer and the 3 eyelet boat moc. Both have been returned this summer due to workmanship issues.

On the 3 eyelet the pull-up on the chromexcel on one of them was so extreme the grain of the leather appeared to be deteriorating. One of them was fine, while the other looked five years old after minimal break-in. I suppose this was a problem more easily traceable to Horween rather than Quoddy. 

They were exchanged by O'Connell's without hesitation. It's important for me to be clear that Ethan at O'Connells has been excellent to deal with. 

While cleaning the pair of loafers in preparation for vacation I noted that the stitching along the strap was coming apart. And not just a stitch or two but a full inch plus of stitching. Poleaxed, I was.

I'm not terribly hard on my shoes and each pair was a small part of a steady rotation of summer shoes; iow, I was not wearing them much at all. 

I've sent a sheepish email to Ethan. I honestly want to love the idea of spending more to get more, but I have a pair of LLBean El Salvadoran boat mocs that I've had for a few years, worn FAR MORE than either of the pair of Quoddys, that are still in excellent shape. I think they cost 40 bucks new. 

This is very disappointing and irritating. 

Is the bloom falling off the "Made in US and I'll pay triple the worth" rose?

Food for thought. 

JC


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I bought a pair of the canoe mocs when they were around $80, which was a fair price, but I certainly won't be buying any at their new hipster inflated prices.

Brian


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The prices seem the same as they were before. What are you talking about?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

He's right. My parents bought the house I grew up in for less than $100,000 about 40 years ago. Thanks to hipsters it's likely to list for $350,000 or more. These hipsters have no scruples.


----------



## oldominion (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes, historically hipsters have been known to drive up prices of various consumer goods through the sheer concentrated demand of their cumulative buying power. The true hipster makes far more money per year than, say, a neurosurgeon or hedge fund manager. Those part-time jobs at art galleries and coffee shops, used vinyl stores and fruit juice bars pay a lot more than one might think, and these so-called hipsters have long been known to spend all of this cash on things like boat shoes.

Yes, it appears to be true: the boat shoe is hip this year. Who would've thunk it? But I don't think it's the hipsters only. I think it's us!

From what I understand Quoddy's prices went up a few years ago when their primary market became NOT Williamsburg Bklyn but instead Japan. 

In any case, the Quoddys are gorgeous and I wrote any number of paeans to them for purposes of sharing with y'all--particularly after our spirited thread about boat shoes from Spring (early Summer?)--and was truly heartbroken to watch the Quoddys deteriorate. I will keep you apprised.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Jovan said:


> The prices seem the same as they were before. What are you talking about?


Really? As vwguy posted, they were about $80 three years ago, then they jumped to $110 or so, and now they are listed as $239 (O'Connells seems to be holding the price to $195). That is a pretty good rate of inflation in 3 years (almost 300%).

Supply and demand I know. I do not begrudge them for making some money if the market will pay it. It may not be the best way to build a long lasting customer base though. They could always charge more overseas like many manufacturers.

I bought a pair for about $110 and love them. Yes, mine have had issues also - the metal eyelets pop out and the pad comes loose. But they are extremely comfortable and look great. All in all, I am very pleased for $110.

Still, if I were inclined to pay $240 for a boat shoe in the future, I would buy the 2-eyelet Alden which is a more substantial shoe.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Indeed, while so many of us Quoddy freaks are inclined to praise our beloved boat shoes, camp mocs and penny loafers, at seemingly every opportunity, Quoddy Trail does have some issues(?)! Prices have increased with demand; commitment's on delivery dates are, almost always, missed; and the shoes that are delivered, sometimes sport production flaws. 

I am presently waiting on delivery of my sixth pair of Quoddys and yes the promised delivery date(s) have been missed, just as they were with each of the previous five pair I've purchased. The second pair I purchased were delivered late and with flawed stitching, attaching the sole to the upper. Quoddy Trail made that right by making me a second pair, perfectly constructed and attached a new sole to the first pair, at no cost to me, returning both pairs to me via priority mail. In some ways Quoddy is a victim of their own success...they can't seem to keep up with production demands...but, they always eventually come through with what was promised...a clearly exceptional shoe, as defined by design, construction quality, comfort on the foot and durability.

Some may complain and look elsewhere for their casual shoe needs but, as for me, I can be patient ...and continue to enjoy my Quoddys!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

A good chuckle from some of these replies.


I think the $80 price was part of the special O'Connells 50th anniversary pricing, back then they retailed for $130(?)

They've still gone up in price a great deal over the past few years.


If you're upset about 'hipsters' driving up the price of your favorite trad goods, take solace in this: just think of the deals you'll be able to find on ebay and in thrifts store when said goods fall out of fashion.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear about production issues. I'm thinking that my cinnamon camp mocs are worth the $175 on design and materials alone (and flawlessly put together, just lucky, I guess). How long ago did they sell for half that?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Tom Buchanan said:


> Really? As vwguy posted, they were about $80 three years ago, then they jumped to $110 or so, and now they are listed as $239 (O'Connells seems to be holding the price to $195). That is a pretty good rate of inflation in 3 years (almost 300%).
> 
> Supply and demand I know. I do not begrudge them for making some money if the market will pay it. It may not be the best way to build a long lasting customer base though. They could always charge more overseas like many manufacturers.
> 
> ...


 I thought he was talking about the L.L. Bean. I thought Quoddys were always pricey! That price increase is crazy, especially for something that doesn't hold up to alleged overseas "junk."


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> A good chuckle from some of these replies.
> 
> I think the $80 price was part of the special O'Connells 50th anniversary pricing, back then they retailed for $130(?)
> 
> ...


Actually, a couple years ago, Quoddy's were $75 and we were debating on the boards whether they were worth the extra $20 or so from the Bean shoes. We should have been stockpiling.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...e-Mocs-Bean-and-Quoddy&highlight=quoddy+price

I jumped on the O'Connells $50 discount a year or so ago for a discounted price of $100+ because I figured it was my last chance to get some great shoes at a reasonable price.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Apologies then, I can't believe that they were that cheap!


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Apologies then, I can't believe that they were that cheap!


Certainly no apology is necessary. Sorry if my post sounded correcting. I agree that we did not know how good a price that was. No one would complain about paying another $20 for Quoddy's today. (As a side issue, I find it interesting how many upscale clothing items have gone up significantly in this recession eventhough wages are not).


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

While I was in Maine this summer, my cousin and I decided to attempt to re-assemble a wooden ship model that had been taken apart by his lond-dead father (a PT commander in ww2) and his uncle, no later than the 60s. All masts and spars were neatly stored in Quoddy shoe boxes, and I happened to be wearing mine at the time :icon_smile:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

oldominion said:


> Yes, it appears to be true: the boat shoe is hip this year. Who would've thunk it? But I don't think it's the hipsters only. I think it's us!


Just look how Hipsters ruined Camden Yards, Fells Point and Canton!!

Friggin' Yuppy Hipster Doofus' :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## oldominion (Dec 8, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Just look how Hipsters ruined Camden Yards, Fells Point and Canton!!
> 
> No joke! Buck Showalter's the hipster doofus of all hipster doofuses.
> 
> BTW, have not heard back from OConnels re: the blowed out loafers.


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

Tom Buchanan said:


> I bought a pair for about $110 and love them. Yes, mine have had issues also - the metal eyelets pop out and the pad comes loose. But they are extremely comfortable and look great. All in all, I am very pleased for $110.


What's wrong with this picture. You are "very pleased" with your shoes with metal eyelets popping out and some other part coming loose. How bad would they have to get in order for you to be just "mildly pleased" with them??


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Tom Buchanan said:


> Actually, a couple years ago, Quoddy's were $75 and we were debating on the boards whether they were worth the extra $20 or so from the Bean shoes. We should have been stockpiling.


I bought two pairs then. Not now. Stupid hipsters.

No quality problems, though.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Had I known all this a few years ago or even wanted boat shoes, I would have jumped on that.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

I've had countless issues with my 3 pair of Quoddys, most but not all related to delivery, customer service, and general incompetence (such as losing a pair of shoes that had fallen down the back of shelves on their loading dock). I'm in the middle of an interesting one now.

After 11 weeks I finally received delivery of a pair of size 10.5D canoe mocs I'd ordered. I knew they would be perfect, as (a) I've ordered Quoddys in brown chromoexcel in the past and loved the material, and (b) I'd ordered the same exact pair of canoe mocs in 10.5D last year, only in cinnamon -- so I knew they'd fit. Picture my surprise when I tried these on and could barely get them on my feet. I compared them to my canoe mocs from last year, and found the sole of the new ones is 5/8" shorter than the old ones.

After talking to Quoddy I'm still not sure how this happened -- and I'm not sure they know. Their solution was for me to send them in to be stretched. I accepted this solution as I did not wish to be difficult, but there is no way this will work; I was counting on them to stretch a bit anyway, and this will take all "play" out of the shoes. In addition, the uppers may be too big for the soles, possibly causing my toes to scrape the ground when I walk.

What was most infuriating: No apologies either for the delay or for the inconvenience. Ho hum. 

I do love the ones I have, though...and have had no issues with workmanship.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I decided to ask Quoddy customer service what the price increase was about and the problems I heard here. Here was their response:



> I can assure you the price has not been raised due to trying to blindly rob people of their money with a less the desirable product. We stand behind our product 100% and if for any reason we deliver a shoe with any sort of defect we will correct the problem or make a new pair of shoes free of charge. How may companies in today's market will do that? The next point being the price, I have no knowledge of the quoted price of $75.00, this must have been quite some time ago. People state that they want USA made products but then complain about the prices. Do you have any idea how much leather costs, what are operating costs are and what do you deem a fair wage to pay our worker's? Our shoes are started and completed here in Maine and as one of the 38 employees of Quoddy I will proudly stand behind our product and our prices.


Make of that what you will.


----------



## oldominion (Dec 8, 2009)

Being in my 40s I'm old enough to remember when every pair of shoes I wore was probably made in the US. Bass, Dexter, Bean, Cole Haan. Back in the day the "Made in the US" label meant little; in fact, I recall a time when one might've preferred something made elsewhere, UK or Italy, perhaps. There was a perception in the 80s, I think, that US manufacturing was not what it once was...

I am glad that companies like Quoddy exist, and I think we all know that Mr Quoddy is not retiring nightly to his 40,000 square foot mansion on a remote cliff in Maine overlooking his fleet of jewel-encrusted yachts and taking a bath in Lafite-Rothschild. My guess is that it's a modest living running that company, and I can't say I begrudge him his decision on pricing, at the end of the day. 

But we're back where we started: Handmade in the USA means nothing unless the product handmade in the USA is tangibly a better product than a product made far more cheaply elsewhere.

I spent nearly $400 on boat shoes. Both pair have had to be returned. When my second pair of three eyelets arrived from Ethan at O'Connells I was happy to see them in a way I am not when opening a box from Bean, for example. I understand the inexplicable lust we have for certain goods that reflect a sensibility. These loafers--the ones that are broken and are soon to be sent back to Buffalo--are the bomb. They're awesome. They also didn't last four months. This surprised me. 

I expected more for my money, it's that simple.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Bartolo said:


> What's wrong with this picture. You are "very pleased" with your shoes with metal eyelets popping out and some other part coming loose. How bad would they have to get in order for you to be just "mildly pleased" with them??


Well, let me try to explain further, the shoes are very comfortable and look great. The Horween chromexcel leather is a rich reddish brown and very soft right out of the box. The soles, while different from Sperry, are comfortable and provide great grip on wet surfaces.

For the $110 that I paid, I will put up with one of the back eyelets coming loose (I cut it off with tin snips), and I re-glued the foot pad (I know there must be a better name for this). I could have sent them back to Quoddy, but why bother. They are boat shoes.

The point of my comments is that Quoddy makes a very good, mostly hand-made product that I will happily pay about $110 for. But not the $195 or $240 they are now asking.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Jovan said:


> I decided to ask Quoddy customer service what the price increase was about and the problems I heard here. Here was their response:
> 
> Make of that what you will.


Wow, rather defensive, and written as if you're not the first person to ask the questions.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Jovan said:


> I decided to ask Quoddy customer service what the price increase was about and the problems I heard here. Here was their response:
> 
> Make of that what you will.


I'm (pleasantly) surprised you got such a quick response, when I was dealing w/ them 9 out of 10 calls or e-mails went unanswered. I got mine back for the quoted $75 in April '06 'cause I ordered them in plenty of time for a trip to DC, but they didn't arrive until after I got home, oops. If they can get $195 for some unlined mocs, good for them. I have no ill will towards Quoddy, just those gull darn hipsters.

Which makes me wonder what percentage of their production is for outlets like Japanese shops, J Crew, Urban Outiftters, etc?

Brian


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Not to put too fine a point on it, but it sounds like Quoddy makes overpriced shoes with poor quality control and crappy customer service.

If you guys continue to buy from them, you're just enabling more of the same.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Topsider said:


> Not to put too fine a point on it, but it sounds like Quoddy makes overpriced shoes with poor quality control and crappy customer service.
> 
> If you guys continue to buy from them, you're just enabling more of the same.
> 
> 'Nuff said.


I like this.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Pentheos said:


> I like this.


me too, excepting that it's at odds with my personal experience :biggrin2:.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Topsider said:


> Not to put too fine a point on it, but it sounds like Quoddy makes overpriced shoes with poor quality control and crappy customer service.
> 
> If you guys continue to buy from them, you're just enabling more of the same.
> 
> 'Nuff said.


Many times there is a weak correlation between price and quality (at least beyond certain price points), but because some items are deemed to be "luxury goods" or becasue they are expensive, the purchaser is still content with an expensive defective item for other psychological reasons, e.g. a Mercedes owner who loves his car but must go to the shop enough times that it would have made a Honda owner trade his car in long before.

I think of this when I hear of long wait times, bad stitching, poor wear, etc. I didn't have to wait for my Bean Camp Mocs (though, I did for the Signature Bluchers), I think they're great with very well done stitching, I know if they ever prove defective, they'll be replaced without question and I'll get a new pair pronto, and if I ever somehow trash them, at their price, there will be no heartache involved - I'll just buy another pair and I'll know that Bean will be there to back them up.

The Made in USA thing rarely does anything for me at high premiums. Shoemaking helped build New England almost 200 years ago and for well over a century thereafter - I'm content to see it go overseas and provide economic opportunity in S. America. I see no difference in craftsmanship bewteen my made in El Salvaor Bean Camp Mocs and my old Made in USA Bean Bluchers and if buying made in the USA means a price increase of 2x to3x, I'll pass (odd that this dyamic doesn't appear to affect car prices for American v. non-American cars - perhaps they're more efficient producers)

As people have said, the maket will bear what it will bear - fair enough, but Quoddy is gouging, IMHO, and they may well be sucking wind when this (preppy/hipster/what have you....) trend dies and demand goes down. Yes, they can lower prices, but in the meantime people will buy from other sources and establish purchasing loyalty elesewhere (e.g., Bean). I don't need a "luxury" camp moc - just a utilitarian one.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

Topsider said:


> Not to put too fine a point on it, but it sounds like Quoddy makes overpriced shoes with poor quality control and crappy customer service.
> 
> If you guys continue to buy from them, you're just enabling more of the same.
> 
> 'Nuff said.


Topsider -- admittedly it's nuts, but in certain areas (clothing is one for me) we all behave irrationally. At the end of the day I find these shoes to be a cut so far above any other moccasins I've seen out there that I am willing to put up with the frustration (while maintaining my right to grumble about it).


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

This thread was in my mind when I looked at the J. Crew catalog that arrived today. Their Quoddy suede chukkas in "Seattle grey" would ordinarily have tempted me, even at $275 a pair, but based on the information here, I think I'll let common sense win this one.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I've had is many problems with the best handmade stuff - small errors, insolent artistes - as with the quotidian stuff: not really what it's about. If you expect "customer service" for your money, stick with the guys who have a customer service department


----------



## JCrewfan (Nov 9, 2008)

Jovan said:


> I decided to ask Quoddy customer service what the price increase was about and the problems I heard here. Here was their response:
> 
> 
> > I can assure you the price has not been raised due to trying to blindly rob people of their money with a less the desirable product. We stand behind our product 100% and if for any reason we deliver a shoe with any sort of defect we will correct the problem or make a new pair of shoes free of charge. How may companies in today's market will do that? The next point being the price, I have no knowledge of the quoted price of $75.00, this must have been quite some time ago. People state that they want USA made products but then complain about the prices. Do you have any idea how much leather costs, what are operating costs are and what do you deem a fair wage to pay our worker's? Our shoes are started and completed here in Maine and as one of the 38 employees of Quoddy I will proudly stand behind our product and our prices.
> ...


The number of grammar issues in their response surprises me. They are not putting their best boat shoe forward.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Indeed, even at the higher price points, there seems to be a robust and growing demand for Quoddy Trail footwear, so much so that they consistently have a backlog of orders. They must be doing something, very right! As Quoddy said in their reply to Jovan, when an error is brought to their attention, they do more than just fix the problem....in my case they did just that and they have managed to consistently thrill this customer. :thumbs-up:

When I took the two pair of deficient Rockport Perth's back to the store, where I bought them, with the first pair I was offered a 40% discount on the second pair and with the second pair, the store manager could only tell me that she didn't know what to say but that, she couldn't do anything else for me. Quoddy Trail seems to have managed to do far better than that!


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I have owned two pair of Quoddys, and absolutely love my canoe mocs. They are great shoes, quality-wise, and have held up to several years of hard wear. Quoddy shoes, in my experience, are an excellent example of craftsmanship that is missing from the offerings by large retailers like L.L Bean. 

That being said, I bought my shoes from O'Connell's, and did not (and would not) pay the somewhat exhorbitant prices that Quoddy now is charging. My sense is that Quoddy is, and has been, a victim of its own success. It's my understanding that it is somewhat of a small family-owned company with limited production and distribution capabilities. It seems like it's struggling to keep up with the huge demand for its products, and perhaps this is leading to delays and quality control issues. My best advice to anyone interested in Quoddy shoes is to order them from a retailer like O'Connell's that already have them in stock.


----------



## goplutus (Jun 4, 2005)

Epaminondas said:


> f buying made in the USA means a price increase of 2x to3x, I'll pass (odd that this dyamic doesn't appear to affect car prices for American v. non-American cars - perhaps they're more efficient producers)


A couple of factors which drive this: 1. Durable consumer goods like cars are terribly expensive to transport which negates much offshore wage arbitrage. Most foreign car companies have a strong presence in the US (ex. Hyundai, Toyota, BMW, etc.). The difference has been the UAW plants vs. non-union usa plants, which led to poor build quality. The bankruptcies / renegotiated contracts (and management caring about the product) have led to more equality over the past few years.

Apparel, shoes, and other light consumer goods (iPods, etc.) are easily transported, and, with proper controls, quality for these things can be maintained. To compete as a US maker, Quoddy has to pay much higher wages, but for the asking price, they should be able to maintain quality, or there really isn't a good reason to buy from USA makers (thus the fate of GM).

I have no firsthand experience w/ Quoddy to know if the defects found are higher or lower than comparable goods bought elsewhere.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I would say like everything else those who tend to speak most often are the ones who have experienced a problem. I have had a pair of Quoddy canoe mocs since spring and while that's not a great deal of time they have been very good shoes. They have a unique character the shows they came off a work bench instead of out of a machine. That can be good or bad, if a problem is missed it can result in a bad item, but it also gives the shoe a bit of character, assuming its unique and not a problem. As an example, the inside of my shoes have the back stitched through and that stitch is a little slanted. Since its on the inside it can not be seen and it does not show outside or affect the look of performance of the shoe. It just lets me know someone took the time to sit there and stitch my shoe by hand.


----------



## martylane (May 28, 2008)

Jovan said:


> I decided to ask Quoddy customer service what the price increase was about and the problems I heard here. Here was their response:
> 
> I can assure you the price has not been raised due to trying to blindly rob people of their money with a less the desirable product. We stand behind our product 100% and if for any reason we deliver a shoe with any sort of defect we will correct the problem or make a new pair of shoes free of charge. How may companies in today's market will do that? The next point being the price, I have no knowledge of the quoted price of $75.00, this must have been quite some time ago. People state that they want USA made products but then complain about the prices. Do you have any idea how much leather costs, what are operating costs are and what do you deem a fair wage to pay our worker's? Our shoes are started and completed here in Maine and as one of the 38 employees of Quoddy I will proudly stand behind our product and our prices.
> 
> ...


When I read this post back in August, I decided to take Quoddy up on their offer to "stand behind their product". I have a pair of chromexcel boat shoes I ordered about 4 years ago. Without going into detail, there was a problem with the stitching on my shoes. Since I'd waited so long to receive them after placing the order, I hastily decided to just keep them and wear them as they were. Chromexcel boat shoes are very comfortable, so I wore them regularly, but always regretted not having a perfect pair.

Anyway, I notified Quoddy of the problem, and even though they understood I'd worn them for so long, they accepted the return. It took them a couple of months, but I received my repaired shoes today. They repaired the stitching along the front part of the upper, even replaced the top portion of leather that includes the tongue, and sent them along with a new shoe bag. The shoes are absolutely perfect in every way now, and they never charged me a cent (though I did pay the cost to ship to them).

So, I can testify that, in my case at least, Quoddy does indeed stand behind their product.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't doubt that. They may very well make a good product that they stand behind with great customer service. I just find it quite questionable that they COINCIDENTALLY started raising prices so dramatically since starting to market toward youth with J. Crew, Urban Outfitters, etc.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't see a major issue with the price hike, but that response email seems a bit snarky, no?


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

My quoddy boats (2 yrs old) are clearly indestructible. I only wish i'd got the lined ones. 

The dramatic price hike means that when i do decide to purchase lined boat shoes, i'll try russell instead...they look good.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Topsider said:


> Not to put too fine a point on it, but it sounds like Quoddy makes overpriced shoes with poor quality control and crappy customer service.
> 
> If you guys continue to buy from them, you're just enabling more of the same.
> 
> 'Nuff said.


I see Quoddy and their products this way, too, and act accordingly.

Quoddy's a great idea that's getting eaten up by its own success. I can see where they'd be torn between (1) keeping things small, ticking off everyone, and surviving the end of their success, and (2) becoming a medium-sized Maine shoe company that uses elements of Zero Defects and Six Sigma to maintain an ISO 9001 certification, yet seemingly has nowhere to go when the Canoe Moc craze is over. But IMHO, option (2) isn't that bad of an idea, what with their Made-In-Maine cachet. SAS Shoes makes lots of good money with fewer advantages.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Epaminondas said:


> Many times there is a weak correlation between price and quality (at least beyond certain price points), but because some items are deemed to be "luxury goods" or becasue they are expensive, the purchaser is still content with an expensive defective item for other psychological reasons, e.g. a Mercedes owner who loves his car but must go to the shop enough times that it would have made a Honda owner trade his car in long before.
> 
> I think of this when I hear of long wait times, bad stitching, poor wear, etc. I didn't have to wait for my Bean Camp Mocs (though, I did for the Signature Bluchers), I think they're great with very well done stitching, I know if they ever prove defective, they'll be replaced without question and I'll get a new pair pronto, and if I ever somehow trash them, at their price, there will be no heartache involved - I'll just buy another pair and I'll know that Bean will be there to back them up.
> 
> ...


Well put!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Well-put indeed, but wrong. imo. I wore the Beans for decades. So did my dad. The quality is now unacceptable to me. I love my Quoddy camps, which, as Ethan at O'Cs pointed out to me _are _the old Beans. Do I wish they cost less? Of course. Are they worth the $175: yes, to me.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

The Rambler said:


> Well-put indeed, but wrong. imo. I wore the Beans for decades. So did my dad. The quality is now unacceptable to me. I love my Quoddy camps, which, as Ethan at O'Cs pointed out to me _are _the old Beans. Do I wish they cost less? Of course. Are they worth the $175: yes, to me.


 I agree, I had the opportunity to finally visit a Bean store 2 weeks ago and check out the camp mocs and their other shoes. Both myself and my wife agreed that my Quoddy mocs were much better quality and the leather was far superior to what was being offered by Bean. I found their leather to be very stiff and not soft and supple like my Quoddy's are. I also haven't experienced these negative issues with Quoddy everyone else seems to. My shoes are made well, no weird stitching no construction issues. Yeah it took 10 weeks, but its a made to order product and I knew that going in. I also haven't had any customer service issues, I have been in contact numerous times with Quoddy working on a pair of loafers for my wife and they have been more than helpful, especially with a style that they don't normally make. I hate that many of you have had such a rough time, but that hasn't been my experience.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
I am in full agreement with the opinions expressed by Rambler and dwebber18, regarding their Quoddy's. The experiences they report are similar to mine. As I type this, I am enjoying the pure comfort of my navy chromexcel, Malliseet Blucher mocs. I cannot imagine having a better constructed or more comfortable pair of camp style foot gear on my feet!


----------



## Dripp (Nov 11, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> I am in full agreement with the opinions expressed by Rambler and dwebber18, regarding their Quoddy's. The experiences they report are similar to mine. As I type this, I am enjoying the pure comfort of my navy chromexcel, Malliseet Blucher mocs. I cannot imagine having a better constructed or more comfortable pair of camp style foot gear on my feet!


I too have been extremely happy with my Quoddy boat shoes that I've had for a little over a year. For me, it was the only solution as I wear a 9 EEE. I was without a pair of boat shoes for close to 15 years after my previous pair was stolen from my Jeep at the beach, and try as I might I just couldn't find a pair that fit. Enter Quoddy - called them up and they were happy to make me a pair in my size and after a several month wait, they arrived looking great. I wear them all the time and I wouldnt hesitate to order another pair of anything from them. For me, the product was worth the cost.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah I definitely wouldn't hesitate to order another pair. I tried to get my wife a pair of penny loafers from them, until they told me they didn't have the vibram soles for women yet  However, I will be getting her a pair if they do get those soles in for women. They are a small company that has gotten very popular, and their goods are hand made which could lead to some QC issues, but they will work with you no problem.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> I love my Quoddy camps, which, as Ethan at O'Cs pointed out to me _are _the old Beans.


I don't think that's correct. I think, at best, all that can be said is that the founder or someone at Quoddy (supposedly Harry Smith Shorey) stitched shoes for LL Bean. Circa. 1955, Bean acquired the Small-Abott Mocason factory and their moccasin shoe production was in-house until the late '80s or 90s. I don't beleive Bean sourced their moccasins from Quoddy - I think somone at Quoddy (Shorey) learned his trade and got his start at Bean.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

dwebber18 said:


> I agree, I had the opportunity to finally visit a Bean store 2 weeks ago and check out the camp mocs and their other shoes. Both myself and my wife agreed that my Quoddy mocs were much better quality and the leather was far superior to what was being offered by Bean. I found their leather to be very stiff and not soft and supple like my Quoddy's are.


That's exactly what I like about the Bean version. I like the stiff, rugged leather (which is perfectly smooth and comfortable on the inside) - much as I like the rugged/stiff leather on Gokey boots/shoes. Chromexcel may, objectively, be a "superior" leather - but, in my opinion, only for some types of shoes. It scratches easy and the softness means the camp mocs kinda' collapses and that the leather more readily takes cuts and gouges. Would you want Chromexcel on a hunting boot? Probably not and I like the stiffer, more durable leather on the Bean Camp Mocs beacause I abuse the hell out of them and plan on throwing them out when they give out (which will probably take a decade). I wear mine at home and at the lake and they will get soaked, muddy, and scratched (by Labs and twigs/brush). They hae softened with wear - like I said, I need utility, not luxury. I'll put the stitching of my El Salvadoran Bean Camp Mocs up against the Quoddy's anyday. As I've said - it's better and smaller than it is on my 13 year old Made in USA Bean Blucher Mocs and those Bluchers were the same as the three previous pair I had going back to the late 70s when I was a child.

It's just different uses, I suppose. I've admired the lined, Chromexcel Quoddy Camp Mocs - but, I don't want them lined as it just traps moisture and dirt, etc. If you're going to wear them as street wear with argyles and khakis, etc., I can see the appeal of the Quoddys - they're handsome (ignoring the posts about bad stitching and defects). but I just want simple summer wear that I can take a knife blade to in order to scrape out the inside dirt and funk that my have acumulated on the inside from water/sweat/dirt/debris.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Wondering who would've swiped a pair in that size. The list of suspects should be short...



Dripp said:


> I too have been extremely happy with my Quoddy boat shoes that I've had for a little over a year. For me, it was the only solution as I wear a 9 EEE. I was without a pair of boat shoes for close to 15 years after my previous pair was stolen from my Jeep at the beach, and try as I might I just couldn't find a pair that fit. Enter Quoddy - called them up and they were happy to make me a pair in my size and after a several month wait, they arrived looking great. I wear them all the time and I wouldnt hesitate to order another pair of anything from them. For me, the product was worth the cost.


----------

